# Strange diamond dove pecks?



## Hylianprincess7 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello! I have a strange/funny question. I'm not sure if this is the proper place to post it, so if not, then I apologise. 

I just brought my diamond doves back from a vet check up, and they've been happily perched in my light up tree. Only one of my two diamond doves is cracking me up with these weird behaviors. She's not acting sick at all. She's infact quite perky and happy, but just being weird. 

She starts pecking and biting at what's seemingly nothing, over and over and over again. As if there were a fly in the air that she's trying to catch, but nothing's there! Then after that, she leans up against a branch, and flicks her tail in the same manner that a mating male would do when mounting a female. I've NEVER seen a diamond dove (especially a female) do this before. Is this some manner of marking territory? Or a dominance/courting ritual? It sure seemed to get my other female's attention, as she wouldn't stop cooing during the time it was happening. 

Again, I add that she seems perfectly fine, and just came back from a check up.

Do you have any idea what this may be?

I find it rather cute and funny, but just in case something IS wrong, I want to make sure.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

That does sound weird...I never saw any of my Diamonds do that. Maybe she's looking to build a nest? Are you sure she is a she?

Dawn


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Well in the matter of pigeons, that behavior mean he/she accepts you into the flock. Not sure if the same follows for doves.

Lucas


----------



## Hylianprincess7 (Apr 7, 2012)

Doves1111 said:


> That does sound weird...I never saw any of my Diamonds do that. Maybe she's looking to build a nest? Are you sure she is a she?
> 
> Dawn


Yes. It's a female and she has laid several eggs before. I've just never seen ANY bird, let alone a diamond dove do that. It's cute. She did it immediately after we got back from vet check ups. Maybe it was a silent song of joy to be outta there. ;P


----------



## Hylianprincess7 (Apr 7, 2012)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> Well in the matter of pigeons, that behavior mean he/she accepts you into the flock. Not sure if the same follows for doves.
> 
> Lucas


I could understand the "accepts you into the flock" thing if she was doing it to me. But she wasn't. She was quietly perched, not a peep, and she would seemingly try to pull something out of the air, and then flick her tail in a courting manner against the tree branch. I'm positive it's a female, incase you should ask that.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hylianprincess7 said:


> Yes. It's a female and she has laid several eggs before. I've just never seen ANY bird, let alone a diamond dove do that. It's cute. She did it immediately after we got back from vet check ups. Maybe it was a silent song of joy to be outta there. ;P


Yep...eggs = female. She has her own happy dance! 

Dawn


----------

